# Pink nose



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Rylee does not like to be outside so even in Arizona her nose is turning pink.
When I touch the pink part of her nose it feels really rough. Almost as if she needs moisturizing lotion on it. Do you put something on a pink nose or just leave it alone?


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I just get fuzzy all over when I see your avatar. Rylee is so cute and pretty. To the point, MiMi does not like to go outside and her nose is very pale. I just leave it alone...but oh my, I am so very tempted to buy some of that make-up to blacken noses...so tempted. If you do chose to use a moisturizer...I think I would get something like Burt's Bees...that would be used on lips.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

How old is Rylee now? Lady got a dry nose when she got older. My vet said it was normal and told me to put Vaseline on it.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Ladysmom said:


> How old is Rylee now? Lady got a dry nose when she got older. My vet said it was normal and told me to put Vaseline on it.


My vet also said this sometimes happens with age (both dryhess and loss of pigment.) He also suggested something like vaseline. I sometimes put chapstick on my finger and rub it on Sassy's nose. She sees me use chapstick and she wants some. :wub: I think any type of moisturizer that isn't harmful if ingested is ok to use.


----------



## reanut1379 (Oct 10, 2011)

I don't know about maltese, but my bulldog had a crusty nose, and we would put Vaseline on it. It worked well, but when we stopped applying it for a few days it would get dry again. Not to mention it was also pretty funny watching him try to lick it off of his nose


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I just get fuzzy all over when I see your avatar. Rylee is so cute and pretty. 

Thank you so much on your compliment.
Rylee will be 9 years old in May. Poor baby she is not aging well. She gained weight went from 6 lbs to close to 7 lbs. Has 3 warts and now the dry nose.
She is still pretty but I cannot get a decent picture of her ever! She does not like the camera.
I think I will try blistex lip balm on her little nose.


----------



## Halobabe99 (Feb 24, 2012)

My baby at almost 12 weeks still has a speckled pink n black nose. Any idea how long before it turns all black. Don't get me wrong, we love her nose, regardless...I was just wondering. Her brother (no blood relation) has lost alot of pigment in his nose at almost 4 mos. It is all black but has pink underlying tones...like he's licked away the black.


----------

